# Concrete overlay countertop over MDF



## onikonor (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with doing concrete overlay over MDF for countertops or know where I can read up on procedure/materials? 

There are some companies out there advertising this service and kits.

So far I have seen 2 processes of doing this on the internet.


1) MDF board covered with concrete bond coat, let to dry for a couple of hours, cover with watered down coat of concrete, let dry, cover with thicker coat of concrete, sanded down, finished with concrete acid stain or acrylic stain and sealed with epoxy


2) The same steps as above, except first concrete coat is mixed with concrete polymer


Does anyone have any insights on this or what kind of concrete mix should be used? Should it be countertop concrete? Is it necessary to mix the first coat with polymer or is it sufficient just to use regular concrete mix?


----------



## onikonor (Apr 22, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

not over mdf or mdo but we have done conc c-tops directly over formica & wood,,, staple down 15# roofing felt then a layer of expanded wire mesh power staples OR screw'd down ea 2" in either direction.

we then applied a base coat of polymer-modified conc mix,,, after it set, we trowel on another layer working it well w/s-s trowel,,, sometimes we'll use integral color + acid stain/pigment added to clear stain prior to sealing the surface,,, 1 can also coat w/epoxies or polyaspartics

about the only thing you can buy at the apron/vest stores will be masking tape, sheet plastic, plastic gloves, & 5gal bkts for this work :laughing:

look for a dec conc supply house for full line of products,,, doug bannister is 1 source as is any elitecrete distributor,,, im-n-s-h-fo, the better mtls have hybrid-polymers already in the mix so all 1 has to add is water :thumbsup:


----------

